# Amplificador de potencia integrado de 60W



## perseus086 (Jun 23, 2007)

salu2
necesito que me recomienden algun integrado que entregue 60W de salida o mas, puede ser uno que entregue dos salidas de 30 o 35W, alguno que hayan probado que funcione bien
gracias


----------



## juanpastsierra (Jun 23, 2007)

Hola:

          Solo es cuestión de buscar acá en el foro, hay infinidad de diagramas, fíjate en destacados el post del tda1562, es para 12volts a 18 volts, y da 55w, para estéreo se hacen dos. Sino puedes probar con algún modulo STK de sanyo que también es integrado, y ya puedes empezar a hablar de mas potencia, tambien publicado un poquito mas abajo.

Saludos.


----------



## perseus086 (Jun 23, 2007)

Gracias por tu respuesta, estuve buscando en el foro sobretodo para el TDA1562
Sabes cuanta potencia bota el TDA1562 al utilizar una fuente de 12V??


----------



## Juan Carlos Burela S. (Jun 24, 2007)

bueno ahora que quieres un amplificador que drene 60W o mas te recomiendo un modulo con STK086 drena 70W  y es mui fasil de montar te mando el circuito luego o busca uno en foros, es muy bueno yo lo ensamble para un wofer  te lo juro es muy bueno,ojo con la disipasion  ya que travaja con +35v-o--35v 3A .


----------



## zopilote (Jun 28, 2007)

Usa uno de estos:
TDA7293    ó  TDA7294     entregan  60W  hasta 85W
LM4780     que contiene dos LM3886   con  50W por canal
LM3886      68W

Todos estos con tensiones superiores a +/-30 V.


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Jun 28, 2007)

perseus086 dijo:
			
		

> Gracias por tu respuesta, estuve buscando en el foro sobretodo para el TDA1562
> Sabes cuanta potencia bota el TDA1562 al utilizar una fuente de 12V??



Hola. Lo bueno de ese amplificador es que podés usar una fuente de PC que te sale no más de $20, pero tiene sus inconvenientes: con 12V no llega a los 55W (llega con 18V) y a esas potencias tenemos una linda distorsión harmónica bastante ALTA.

Te recomiendo los STK, yo armé uno de 150W (STK4048II) y anda perfecto. Eso si: no lo exijas más de lo que recomienda Sanyo porque lo rompés, a mí me pasó.

Saludosss!


----------



## Danielv (Oct 5, 2007)

Francisco Galarza saludos !

Una pregunta que te quiero hacer, el STK4048 si se usa sin ningun tipo de abuso resulta bastante bueno ? que tal se escuchan ? claro con unas buenas cornetas.


----------



## treblo (Abr 9, 2009)

hola fransisco me intriga saber que es exigirle mas al stk yo no arme ninguno vengo de los tda que comom primeros amplificador que arme y como principiante me dio un lindo resultado pero por lo que cuentan de los stk le pasa por arriba gracias


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 10, 2009)

Investiga el IC LM3886, es de 60W y es economico, no necesita muchos componentes pasivos y ofrece una calidad de audio aceptable.

PD: El LM3886 es MONO, tendras que hacer 2 para Stereo.

Saludos.


----------

